# t5 grow tubes



## astra007 (Sep 27, 2006)

OK, I PICKED UP 2 - 4' T5 grow tubes today fer my EZ - cloner,  my partner's suggestion as i always use HID.  So, im learnin sumthin new.  what is the lumen output on these?  gonna have 120 babies under them.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 28, 2006)

astra007 said:
			
		

> OK, I PICKED UP 2 - 4' T5 grow tubes today fer my EZ - cloner, my partner's suggestion as i always use HID. So, im learnin sumthin new. what is the lumen output on these? gonna have 120 babies under them.


*Whats up astra007. What brand name lights are they? I found a few different lights and they put out between 2,000 and 5,000 lumens per light depending. *http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-2-6-or-8-La...4QQihZ008QQcategoryZ42225QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## astra007 (Sep 28, 2006)

good question.  i just paid fer them and he took 'em.  they were single tubes in their own ballast thingy.  and really bright.  i will have to find out.


----------

